# Medical Exemption Certificate



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello,

I have a medical exemption certificate of which relates to my hyperthyroidism.

I am currently about to start fertility treatment of which I am self-funding and would like to know if my clinic will provide me with a prescription would I be able to purchase the drugs using my exemption certificate to avoid charges?

Many thanks
Swaza


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Swaza,

Exemption certificates only apply to charges for NHS prescriptions but they cover all prescriptions, not just those for the exempting condition. So it depends whether you are getting your treatment with fertility drugs on the NHS or not. 
Usually this would only happen if your GP was willing to prescribe them on a NHS prescription or if the clinic was providing a cycle on the NHS. If you are self-funding (effectively a private treatment) this usually means you would be paying for your whole treatment cycle including the drugs.

I'd speak to your clinic to clarify exactly what they are providing and what the breakdown of funding charges are.

Best wishes for treatment.
Maz x


----------

